

Dissection of Google+ UI and my wishlist for it.  - kgthegreat
http://currentricity.wordpress.com/2011/07/07/dissection-of-google-ui-and-the-changes-i-would-like-to-see/

======
mikecane
White text on black background people should not talk about fixing other UIs.

~~~
lucian1900
You must be joking. It's MUCH, MUCH better than black on white. Even studies
have shown that it's easier to read. It's just a historical accident that we
ended up with white on black by default.

